# FREE domain (for WHMCS license holders)



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

WHMCS is running a free domain promo.  If you are a currently licensed WHMCS license holder, head over here and collect yourself a free *.host *domain.


http://whmcs.host/


Pricing now for future years is $49~.


----------



## NodeBlade (Feb 17, 2016)

drmike said:


> Pricing now for future years is $49~.



I can't see anyone wanting to switch their primary domain to .host when the renewal is ~4x that of a standard tld.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 17, 2016)

Expensive renewal indeed, and will probably be mainly used by spammy kiddy hosts anyway. Say what you want, but .com and .net are still king and just _look_ better from a consumer's standpoint.


----------



## NodeBlade (Feb 17, 2016)

MannDude said:


> just _look_ better from a consumer's standpoint



That's exactly my thoughts; I don't think consumers _really _care about the providers tld, as long as they get the product. 


On a side note, it looks like this tld is $70+ plus with other registrars :/


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2016)

MannDude said:


> Expensive renewal indeed, and will probably be mainly used by spammy kiddy hosts anyway. Say what you want, but .com and .net are still king and just _look_ better from a consumer's standpoint.



How I see things and have, however alt domains are really gaining traction.  .com domains have gone way up in price.  I remember like $6.50 a year, years back, now common registrars are cranked up past $14.


Alt domains burn my bridge with their premium pricing for key domain names and short ones.


Something different and free can't be beat.  Try it and if flops, meh, don't renew.


----------



## SkyNetHosting (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello.


Does that auto renew on the 2nd year? Anyhow its looks like a bad idea as anyone can register a good .host domain just because its free and drop after 1 year.


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think that for a business company any tld matter unless they provide good service and support


----------



## graeme (Feb 19, 2016)

MannDude said:


> Say what you want, but .com and .net are still king and just _look_ better from a consumer's standpoint.



I  have a .info, which I use because it sounds better than the matching .com (which I also own, and which redirects to the .info). I have to have the .com because some people assume it is a .com. One guy first repeated it as [name].com, and when we corrected him, repeated it as [name].info.com


----------



## RosenHost (Feb 21, 2016)

I do not know why the renewal of .HOST is so expensive.


----------



## drmike (Feb 21, 2016)

RosenHost said:


> I do not know why the renewal of .HOST is so expensive.



Because they can.  Like most digital goods, there is no compelling reason for things to cost more than a few dollars per year.


----------

